# WHY DO WE FALL | The Dark Knight Rises | Hans Zimmer (Orchestral Cover)



## Paul Ameller (Apr 18, 2022)

Hello Fellows, 

This Remake was something else to make.. To be honest, I think I started it in 2019 and abandoned it a first time due to the fact that this track was more complexed than it seemed. I don't know how many times I had to start over and over.... But there was this little voice in my head saying:
"Why do we Fall? So that we can learn to pick ourselves up" 

This track has been composed by Hans Zimmer for the movie The Dark Knight Rises (Directed by Christopher Nolan)

STEMS AND MIDI: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/cdysfk8iw0... 

The instruments used are: 
BRASS: Metropolitan Ark 1 by Orchestral Tools 
Cinebrass Pro by Cinesamples 
Abbey Road One by Spitfire Audio 
Trailer Brass by Musical Sampling 

SHORT STRINGS: 
Albion One by SF 
Hans Zimmer Strings by SF (really useful for layers) 
LASS by Audiobro Marcatto by Performance Samples 
Solo Strings by Orchestral Tools 

LONG STRINGS: 
Hans Zimmer Strings by SF 
Albion One by SF 
Tina Guo by Cinesamples 
Chamber Strings by SF (just top note at the beginning) 

SYNTHS: Omnisphere by Spectrasonics 
ZebraHZ by u-he
Repro-1 by u-he 
Mosaic Bass by Heavyocity 

PERCUSSIONS 
LAMP By Audio Ollie 
Damage 1 and 2 by Heavyocity 
Custom Percs by me 
Hans Zimmer Perc by Spitfire 
MS Ensemble by Heavyocity

Cheers


----------



## Scalms (Apr 18, 2022)

wow, awesome job. This is one of my fav HZ songs.


----------



## Rctec (Apr 18, 2022)

…the original one is 100% samples as well.
Great Job!


----------



## Paul Ameller (Apr 18, 2022)

Rctec said:


> …the original one is 100% samples as well.
> Great Job!


Impressive! Thank you very much, sir!


----------



## MarcMahler89 (Apr 18, 2022)

Rctec said:


> …the original one is 100% samples as well.
> Great Job!


Are those "_really _slow horn rips" ( i got no better way of describing it, but i suppose its appropriate) in the end of your original composition something you, but noone ever else, manually sampled, or some kind of sound blending sorcery hans ? 

Because you basically did start off a whole genre with this OST, but this particular sound is something ive never heard in a sample library - nor did i hear someone else try to imitate it. To me it sounds like, as i previously assumed, really slowly articulated rips


----------



## Jotto (Apr 18, 2022)

Nice. Have you transcribed by ear?


----------



## Paul Ameller (Apr 18, 2022)

Jotto said:


> Nice. Have you transcribed by ear?


Yes I have! Not sure it's 100% accurate


----------



## Jotto (Apr 18, 2022)

Exellent sound. Hos did you mix this?


----------



## Chris Schmidt (Apr 19, 2022)

Dang that's an awesome cover, man.

Also how do people do that MIDI overlay thing? I'm bad at video stuff, but I see everyone doing this and I want to fit in with the cool kids.


----------



## Paul Ameller (Apr 19, 2022)

Jotto said:


> Exellent sound. Hos did you mix this?


Not so much Mix actually. Almost nothing on the master except a Limiter and Inflator. And some EQ's to control the low mid frequencies. A lot can be achieved with only sequencing and volume


----------



## Paul Ameller (Apr 19, 2022)

Chris Schmidt said:


> Dang that's an awesome cover, man.
> 
> Also how do people do that MIDI overlay thing? I'm bad at video stuff, but I see everyone doing this and I want to fit in with the cool kids.


Like you said! just screen record your piano roll on your daw and overlay it with picture!


----------



## SandChannel (Apr 19, 2022)

This is something to aspire to! Great work!


----------



## Jotto (Apr 19, 2022)

Paul Ameller said:


> Not so much Mix actually. Almost nothing on the master except a Limiter and Inflator. And some EQ's to control the low mid frequencies. A lot can be achieved with only sequencing and volume


True that

im gonna hear Hans in Oslo 29.04. Really looking forward to that.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Apr 19, 2022)

perfect! would like to know when you blended the brass samples and which one was the main sound


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Apr 19, 2022)

I listened to this as well as the other mockups on your Youtube channel, everything is very well done and enjoyable


----------



## KEM (Apr 19, 2022)

Rctec said:


> …the original one is 100% samples as well.
> Great Job!



That’s it then, no excuses


----------



## Paul Ameller (Apr 21, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> perfect! would like to know when you blended the brass samples and which one was the main sound


The main Horns are JXL Brass (Horns a4) by OT and Trailer Brass by Musical Sampling (for the top frequencies) and For the crescendos I added some Flutter Horns from cinebrass Pro. It adds a little bit of movement to the notes.
For Trombones JXL Brass and Berlin Brass

and for Low Brass: Tuba from Berlin Brass, and Monster Low Brass from Cinebrass Pro again (classic)

Cheers!

EDIT: And the SYNTHS also. U-he (repro and Zebra HZ)


----------



## Paul Ameller (Apr 21, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> I listened to this as well as the other mockups on your Youtube channel, everything is very well done and enjoyable


Thank you very much Henrik!


----------



## Straight2Vinyl (Apr 23, 2022)

Wicked job.


----------



## 1d10t (Apr 23, 2022)

Jotto said:


> True that
> 
> im gonna hear Hans in Oslo 29.04. Really looking forward to that.


I saw him at Ljubljana. Traveled from Serbia to see the show. Its the most spectacular thing I ever watched and I watched I suppose more than 200 shows...


----------



## kilgurt (Nov 24, 2022)

Fabulous recreation! With accolade! Chapeau!


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 29, 2022)

Excellent work!!


----------



## swayducky (Nov 30, 2022)

Very inspiring! I'm a beginner and will benefit from studying your MIDI.

Out of your libraries, which are the bare minimum VSTs you need to create this track?


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Dec 1, 2022)

MarcMahler89 said:


> Are those "_really _slow horn rips" ( i got no better way of describing it, but i suppose its appropriate) in the end of your original composition something you, but noone ever else, manually sampled, or some kind of sound blending sorcery hans ?


It's _probably_ this:


Otherwise, I mostly hear chord crescendos and marcatos.


----------



## swayducky (Dec 4, 2022)

Thanks to Paul (OP)'s MIDI, I made my own mockup here: 

I'm new to orchestration, and learned a lot doing this.

Thanks for sharing your MIDI, Paul!


----------

